

Police: Man stole nude photos from hacked e-mail accounts - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/060411-police-man-stole-nude-photos.html?hpg1=bn

======
cleverjake
>>But most people don't realize how easily they can be accessed by others,
Edwards said.

This sort of FUD is really annoying. Rather than use this as a great platform
to preach strong passwords and confirming URLs/SSL before singing into web
services, they just induce fear into people. ugh.

